# Phenom ganged and unganged modes



## DaMulta (Nov 21, 2007)

Source



> Just some info for you guys.
> 
> ganged mode is 1x128bit dual channel
> 
> ...


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2007)

i think i explained this like 10 times to other editors at amd's spider event ..


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 21, 2007)

Can you freely change between unganged and ganged in the BIOS?


----------



## von kain (Nov 21, 2007)

any possibility that this setting be controlled by overdrive?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2007)

you can change it in bios. afaik it cant be changed at runtime


----------



## von kain (Nov 21, 2007)

not even with your magic?  amd driver will help anything on perfomance ?? http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_15259,00.html


----------

